# Logman Tenon Maker



## curdy (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, has anyone here heard of and/or used a product called "Logman Tenon Maker"?

http://www.logmen.net/TenonMaker.ivnu

Looks pretty cool, and cheaper for a hobbyist that doesn't need the high end stuff.

Saw it mentioned once on another thread and the guy mentioned it works OK.

Anyone?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 6, 2006)

ive looked at those myself,pretty cool. 
i may be better off with the big pencil sharpener drill-attachments...id have to setup that and my router outside where i usually do that kinda stuff..

if you're going to do rustic stuff only inside the shop or make a little area near it at home it'd be good i think...

rockler or woodcraft has an online video showing it in use. go check it out'


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 6, 2006)

*I have actually been thinking of making one*

of those. I started one a while back but it got put on the "Round-to-it" list. There was an article in a woodworking magazine about these and dowels but I cannot find it now.

Lee Valley also sells them that go on the drill.







http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=42299&cat=2,2180,41007


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 6, 2006)

I have one. It's works but like tribalwind said, you need a router to use it. Then you need to sand off the, how do I say, the rough stuff so you can get a smooth surface. Wish I had a pic to explain but I don't. Those other pencil sharpener things work better. More expensive. And they aren't perfect either. My recommendation is try it. When you know exactly what size tenon your going to be using the most buy the pencil sharpener kind. That would be a real good combo. I am open for more questions if you have any. I have made dozens of tenons with it and beside for the extra work involved, actually think I need to have it.


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 6, 2006)

tribalwind said:


> ive looked at those myself,pretty cool.
> i may be better off with the big pencil sharpener drill-attachments...id have to setup that and my router outside where i usually do that kinda stuff..
> 
> if you're going to do rustic stuff only inside the shop or make a little area near it at home it'd be good i think...
> ...




I saw the pencil sharpener things a while back in a rockler catalog. The part that scares me is the idea of the drill binding while you have it locked down, or in a clamp. With a good sized drill, you'd break your wrist!!! Maybe I'm being over-cautious. 

You've got me thinking now; I make plexiglas aquarium filters--I could pop one of those out in a couple hours if I had the guides to fit it to. Put in the Hitachi M12V....that little set I got has a cove bit somewhere.... Hmm......

Now I know how I'm going to finish my walnut crotch slab tables!!! (next winter when its dry enough to work with!!!).


----------



## curdy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Adrpk, can you post some pics of the work you've done with it?

aquan8tor, if you build one let me know! Maybe I could talk you into sending one up this way...I've got a 3 1/4 HP router that'll eat sticks for breakfast. 

BTW, on the drill twisting thing, I saw a guy almost snap his arm and bust all his knuckles on wall framing drilling a hole for a plumbing vent with a hole-hawg. This guy wasn't a small dude either...That drill had some serious power!


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 6, 2006)

My brother bought the wrist snapping tenon makers. The problem, unlike the logman, is getting the branch started. If you used the logman then the pencil sharpener then you got it going. 

I, on the other hand, logman the branch then use my belt sander in a vise to make the tenon smooth. It is more work and also can be less accurate. But I have managed. 

Mac, I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. I have some legs in my shop but I don't remember if I sanded them yet. If I sanded them I'll try to logman something this weekend and post the pic.


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 6, 2006)

Could you give me dimensions of the square guide pieces?? Not that I'll get around to it this weekend--I've got exams through next week, but I'll get around to it soon enough. I think that this deserves something a little thicker than what they have in the video---maybe 1/2" cast acrylic stock. I've got some scrap that will work just fine from a kitchen aid display that I got off an appliance delivery guy. Its got writing on it, but it'll fry. 


Daniel, I know a guy that did just that same thing with a bosch rotary hammer drill on the plain drill setting--those things are scary powerful. I've got a 3 1/4 router too. Gotta have power to do plastic stuff. I haven't even touched it in almost a year since I moved, but I used to make a couple filters a month to support my coral "habit". Also, I can't publicly condone the copyright infringement of any product for anything other than personal use--that would be illegal and is a no-no.....I don't want to get fined for selling something publicly that remotely resembles someone else's product.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 6, 2006)

you dun need them fancy pencil sharpners eh....me pappy sez if you can't make furniture with a whittling knife, you'd best not do it and go sell dresses, yes sir! whittling knife is all you need!


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> you dun need them fancy pencil sharpners eh....me pappy sez if you can't make furniture with a whittling knife, you'd best not do it and go sell dresses, yes sir! whittling knife is all you need!



ya' gotta add that tool to your sig line


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 7, 2006)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Marc1 (Dec 7, 2006)

You don't need a reuter, all you need is a wood block with a hole in it. Cut the wood block half way with the chainsaw. Clamp your chaisaw in a vice, slip the bock on the bar, tie up the trigger with a rubber band and voilá instant tenon maker. Ok ok I understand that may be dangerous, then tie up the block with wire against the vice, no more danger.


----------



## Full Skip (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been using a hole saw drill attachment for tenons. It isn't the fastest, but it works and I like the flat shoulder. I don't mind that the pilot bit bores a hole in the center, either, as I usually put a wedge in the tenon anyway.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 7, 2006)

I like the tagline "faster than a beaver."

I think I saw something like these in the Baileys catalog.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> I like the tagline "faster than a beaver."
> 
> I think I saw something like these in the Baileys catalog.



but that beaver in a vice is way 'funner' :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 7, 2006)

tribalwind said:


> but that beaver in a vice is way 'funner' :greenchainsaw:



Lol, forgot about that one.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's a couple of pieces.


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice benches. Is the 2nd pic some sort of fruit wood, like apple? almost looks like cherry. I just can't tell from the bark. The 2nd looks like cherry bark, the first looks more like oak.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 7, 2006)

The first bench or stool is cherry seat with yew legs. The second bench is worm holed beach and yew legs.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 7, 2006)

Adrpk I like your benches... wonder how something like that would sell at one of my shows. Not sure I want to invest in any more tooling at the moment though, got more stuff I don't use as much as I should now.


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about one of these......

www.logwoofer.com/tenonator.shtml

{one six fits all} 

RD


----------



## germy01 (Dec 7, 2006)

My buddy makes all kinds of log furniture. He and I built this bed for my brothers wedding gift. The log railing is in my newly remodeled upstairs. All done with a draw knife and a hole saw/ chisel to clean the holes out. Trace the hole saw bit on the end of the log and draw it down to that size. I built him a shaving horse for helping me learn the trade, it works well for solo work on the smaller spindles.


----------



## Andy Harden (Dec 8, 2006)

germy01 said:


> My buddy makes all kinds of log furniture. He and I built this bed for my brothers wedding gift. The log railing is in my newly remodeled upstairs. All done with a draw knife and a hole saw/ chisel to clean the holes out. Trace the hole saw bit on the end of the log and draw it down to that size. I built him a shaving horse for helping me learn the trade, it works well for solo work on the smaller spindles.




Nice pictures. How hard is it to get the holes lined up so to get a good fit?


----------



## germy01 (Dec 8, 2006)

I thought that would be a big problem when I started working with him, but it's not that hard. The railing has pretty straight spindles so that wasn't bad and the curved ones like the bed you can turn them for a good fit. None of the spindles are glued or any mechanical connection, just the long rails to the posts.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice furniture! No glue, I like that. I am fascinated with "Japanese joinery", I don't like the style all but the work that goes into joining pieces of wood with out glue is fascinating.

One question, chisels out the hole after using a whole saw, I guess that means he chips it out little by little. I don't know I am sitting thinking about making something like that and concluding that is an art.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 8, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Adrpk I like your benches... wonder how something like that would sell at one of my shows. Not sure I want to invest in any more tooling at the moment though, got more stuff I don't use as much as I should now.



Don't get any ideas, woodshop. You got to stick to what you do, best. Keep gettiing 'jigging with it'.

What kind of show are these? 

If I had the time to produce anything out of wood and put a finish on it I could sell here in good ole' New York City. There is a shop just a block down from me that sells things on consignment, I would like to bring something over to her and see what I could get for it. A bench like either in the pictures would really stand out in her shop. But those two (starter benches) and one other I use, that actually is worthy of a sale, are all I have.

Enough of this, mods what happen to the wood working forum?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 8, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Nice furniture! No glue, I like that. I am fascinated with "Japanese joinery", I don't like the style all but the work that goes into joining pieces of wood with out glue is fascinating.



Hi Adrpk, 
it's Great to see a local guy here' . im about 40min out of manhattan.
i'm also in awe of japanese joinery(though i like their designs as well) those puzzle boxes are unreal. when not messin with wood ,bamboo is my other medium,make japanese flutes sometimes and other things.. 

what kinda store is this by you? i'm wanting to start approaching stores next year with some of my craftwork etc, alot of it is small and easy to stick on a shelf.

if you care for an extra hand,saw and shadow next time you go out milling give me a buzz. im new to all this and would love to join ya

peace'


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 8, 2006)

tribalwind said:


> Hi Adrpk,
> it's Great to see a local guy here' . im about 40min out of manhattan.
> i'm also in awe of japanese joinery(though i like their designs as well) those puzzle boxes are unreal. when not messin with wood ,bamboo is my other medium,make japanese flutes sometimes and other things..
> 
> ...




Ya man, I have a shop in NJ but aside from that it's a trek to get to where the men are separated from the mice and I become, 'milling man'.  

Uh, I'm going to pm you about the other details. 

Btw, Tribal, what's up with your user name? Of course don't answer if your not up to it. Struck the cord of curiosity in me, had to ask. Are you really American Indian or into going tribal on things?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 8, 2006)

> Ya man, I have a shop in NJ but aside from that it's a trek to get to where the men are separated from the mice and I become, 'milling man'.


LOL. mice,or 40lb rats?  , i work an office job (a/v drafting design) and some of the project managers ehre are a tad fragile, talk about this stuff with them and they wince



> Btw, Tribal, what's up with your user name? Of course don't answer if your not up to it. Struck the cord of curiosity in me, had to ask. Are you really American Indian or into going tribal on things?


 well, it Doesn't mean indian-fart 

I'm irish myself, but the name is indeed linked to native indigenous culture. 
Native-American style flute was my first instrument,and is what set me off into native music/culture,then other world-musics/cultures,then flute making ,then woodworking disciplines in general,,and now lumber milling...been a real domino effect.!!!
so the name pays homage to those roots, the start of this journey. its become a sort of 'stage name' at some performances i do,and tribal wind arts is teh craft-studio,more commonly referred to as a 1 car detached garage


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 9, 2006)

> BTW, on the drill twisting thing, I saw a guy almost snap his arm and bust all his knuckles on wall framing drilling a hole for a plumbing vent with a hole-hawg. This guy wasn't a small dude either...That drill had some serious power!



Here's my hole-hawg story:

At one time i had a CAT (dozer) with a pony motor... The pony was manual start and i got a brain storm. I was thinking, what if i made an adapter to go on the pony, that i could spin with a drill... I'd have instant electric start!!!

So, off i headed to the shop and welded up an "adapter"... Problem is, i didn't have a powerfull enough drill to spin it. Now, i needed a drill for the plumbing and electrical jobs i was doing anyway, soooo......

So, off i go to my industrial tool dealer. Now, i was a regular there and when i told "Kurt" that i wanted a Mil... Hole-Hawg!! Kirt says, no you don't! You want a B&D Industrial (made by Elu) Timberwolf!!! I say, NO I DON'T!! I want the Mil.... Well, after that went on for a bit, i walked out the door with my hole-hawg!!!

I had everything already in the pu, so i headed straight for the CAT! I put the adapter in my NEW drill, plugged it in and put the adapter in place on the pony!!! Hole-hawgs have a 2 speed gear box, and in high gear it didn't have enough power to spin the pony, but it would in low. Anyway, within about 2 minutes i heard a CRUNCH and that was the end of my hole-hawg!!! Boy, was i ever PI$$ed!

I then load everything back up and headed back to the store. As i walk in, Kirt yells at me, "you blew the gear box, didn't you?".... Dang i felt like chit, and he went on to say, "i told you to buy the Timberwolf!!"...

Well, they took it back and i left with the Timberwolf! Back to the CAT i went (20 miles) and got it all hooked up and low and behold, the Timberwolf had the power to spin the pony in high gear!!! The T. Wolf draws 8.0 amps, and the hawg draws 7.5 amps, but the wolf is a LOT more drill... They even have the same speed in hi and low... 

Now, back to what got me started me thinking of this story in the first place!!! The T. Wolf has a "ratchet clutch" in low gear, so if a big drill bit catches something, instead of throwing you into the wall, it will slip a bit untill you let go of the trigger!!!

Lastly, the following monday i was on a job, and the local plumber yells to me, "i heard about your hole-hawg!!" "If i had known you wanted one of those POS i'd have gave you one of the two laying on my bench with blown gear boxes!!" Then he showed me "his" Timberwolf!!

Rob


----------



## Marc1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Starting an engine with a drill, hum that is a concept. 

You could have rigged up an old electric motor with a washing machine gearbox and plugg it in. 

Anyway, I am iterested in good drills and your Timberwolf drill caught my attention. However I cannot find the brand Timberwolf, only a supplier of power tools. Do you have a link? Are you talking about the Dewalt timberwolf 90 angle drill?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 10, 2006)

I've used drills to start motors many times over the years.... They are a LOT of torque in a small package, so they are easy to handle. Keep in mind, a cheap or too small of a drill = a DEAD drill!

I did a search and found out that B&D now sells the Timberwolf under the Dewalt brand... Looks to be the same drill, it's just yellow now...

These tools are made by ELU and they are bullet proof!!

http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=420475

If it was me, i'd be watching Ebay for one.... I bought mine many years ago and it still works perfectly!

Rob


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 10, 2006)

anyone willing to measure the guide inserts for me? Thinking about setting up something on my router table like this. I just need to find out what the side dimensions are of the square.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 10, 2006)

aquan8tor said:


> anyone willing to measure the guide inserts for me? Thinking about setting up something on my router table like this. I just need to find out what the side dimensions are of the square.



i dont have one sorry

but wouldnt the 2 hole diameters be the tricky part? 
thats the part the seems to take some thinking for me. the square could be 6"x6"x2" i'd gather...


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 10, 2006)

I just want to make a box that I can slide the pre-made guides into!! I just want to make something that I don't have to buy a $150 box for, that I also won't have to take the router out of the table (PITA--homemade table). I was thinking more about quick & dirty rather than functionality when I put the little table together. I really have only used the router for a little woodworking, but I've done a fair bit cutting o-ring grooves in plastics, and cutting circles in the same clear acrylic sheet.


----------



## eazis1 (Oct 12, 2008)

If use use the individual tenon cutters like Veritas, what are the popular sizes needed to make log beds and bedroom furniture.


----------



## Leroy in Kansas (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a cutter I made to do wagon wheel spokes. Guess it could be adapetd to do about anything.


----------



## Leroy in Kansas (Oct 13, 2008)

oops, to big?


----------



## slabmaster (Oct 13, 2008)

If i need a round tenon,i just turn it on my lathe.


----------

